# CEMENTERIO GENERAL DE MIRAFLORES - TRUJILLO



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

*CEMENTERIO GENERAL DE MIRAFLORES - TRUJILLO*

*Holas amigos foristas esta vez les invito a visitar virtualmente el cemenerio de Trujillo que nunca ha sido posteado antes en este foro por eso este thread es una primicia para todos ustedes  bueno este cementerio que a mi me parecer guarda en su interior unos increibles, hermosos y arquitectonicamente lindos mausoleos......El cementerio es muy antiguo y en el descansan grandes filantropos, millonarios Trujillanos.*















































































































































































































































































*UNA LAPIDA DE UN HOMBRE QUE FALLECIO EN 1892*














































*LA TUMBA DEL HACENDADO IGNACIO CHOPITEA...SU CUERPO YA NO ESTA AHI Y LA GENTE DICE QUE EL DIABLO SE LO LLEVO.*









































































*LA TUMBA DE VICTOR RAUL HAYA DE LA TORRE*




















*ESPERO LES HAYA GUSTADO MI THREAD *


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

ahhh. muy interesante thread Libidito, espero que haya más fotos de este cementario, si asi fuese nuestras ciudades!!!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Què bakan, y al parecer esta mejor cuidado que el Presbìtero Maestro, me encanta el mausoleo en el que aparece un Angel sentado, las ultimas de la cruz y del mausoleo de Josè Orbegoso. Salu2 Libidito!!!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Hermosas fotos!! 

Que lindo cementerio, toda una obra de arte


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Asi que la tumba de Orbegozo... y de tu yunta y chochera Haya de La Torre. Interesantes fotos libidito. te hubieras quedado hasta la medianoche para ver panorámicas nocturnas también...


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Muy bonito ah!
Pero... que hay dentro de estas casitas, mausoleos, o como se llamen? :runaway:


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

hay un mausoleo del mariscal de orbegozo q es muy bonito.


----------



## walymr (Nov 14, 2005)

Que crees que hay?
Obvio que el cadaver de alguien, jejejeje.




CessTenn said:


> Muy bonito ah!
> Pero... que hay dentro de estas casitas, mausoleos, o como se llamen? :runaway:


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

Bonitas fotos... aunque los cementerios me dan una sensación extraña... allí se encuentran casi todos los trujillanos del ayer...


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

el primer y unico presidente Trujillano


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> Asi que la tumba de Orbegozo... y de tu yunta y chochera Haya de La Torre. Interesantes fotos libidito. *te hubieras quedado hasta la medianoche para ver panorámicas nocturnas también*...


GRACIAS POR SUS COMENTARIOS¡¡¡¡¡¡......Haber Sky si me haces la taba la proxima vez hasta la madrugada....okis


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Libis, que interesantes y hermosas fotos; aunque me da pavor ir a los cementerios. Que imponentes esculturas, claro que no podía faltar la de Víctor Raúl. 
Me has dado una idea, un día voy a ir muy bien acompañada (con varias personas) al cementerio Británico Antiguo que queda en el Callao en Bellavista (por donde está el hospital San Juan de Dios), como que voy a ver la tumba de mis bisabuelos y tomarle fotos a las hermosas estatuas, esculturas y mausoleos. Hay bellezas de esculturas, recuerdo que tenía bastantes árboles, un poco de miedo da. LIBIS FUISTE AYER? CON LUNA LLENA???? QUE VALIENTE ERES:cheers::runaway::angel1:


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Muy buenas fotos!!!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Lia_01 said:


> Libis, que interesantes y hermosas fotos; aunque me da pavor ir a los cementerios. Que imponentes esculturas, claro que no podía faltar la de Víctor Raúl.
> Me has dado una idea, un día voy a ir muy bien acompañada (con varias personas) al cementerio Británico Antiguo que queda en el Callao en Bellavista (por donde está el hospital San Juan de Dios), como que voy a ver la tumba de mis bisabuelos y tomarle fotos a las hermosas estatuas, esculturas y mausoleos. Hay bellezas de esculturas, recuerdo que tenía bastantes árboles, un poco de miedo da. *LIBIS FUISTE AYER? CON LUNA LLENA???? QUE VALIENTE ERES*:cheers::runaway::angel1:


Fui a las 5:30 pm y me kede hasta las 7 pm.....casi el cementerio estaba vacio....ya cerca de la noche el silencio del panteon comenzo a generar escalofrios en mi.....pero encontre una señora parada yo dije derrpente es un alma...pero me dijo "Hijito acopañame ala salida que ya cae la noche" Ok y ambos salimos.....eramos las dos ultimas personas en todo el panteón.....


----------



## drinks_21 (Dec 6, 2005)

Que lindo el cementerio de Miraflores. Aun siguen sepultando ayí? o se van al Parque Eterno u otros?


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Esta lindo el cementerio, muy variado, desde joyas republicanas hasta mamotretos "modernos".


----------



## miguel16 (Mar 10, 2006)

muy buenas tus fotos libidito!!!! Aqui tambien se podia venir a visitar el cementerio en la noche, pero no se que paso con la iniciativa... 

la tumba de ignacio chopitea tiene unas escaleras que van hacia un pequeño subterraneo donde esta enterrada aquella familia. No escuche eso de lo del diablo, pero siempre abajo de las escaleras ves un monton d velas de todos los colores, mismo ritual :s 

verdad...Libidito ya que tu eres aprista facil sabes esto. Una vez me comentaron que en esa tumba de halla no se encuentran sus restos mortales ? ?? sino que lo enterraron en otro lado :-s??


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

miguel16 said:


> muy buenas tus fotos libidito!!!! Aqui tambien se podia venir a visitar el cementerio en la noche, pero no se que paso con la iniciativa...
> 
> la tumba de ignacio chopitea tiene unas escaleras que van hacia un pequeño subterraneo donde esta enterrada aquella familia. No escuche eso de lo del diablo, pero siempre abajo de las escaleras ves un monton d velas de todos los colores, mismo ritual :s
> 
> *verdad...Libidito ya que tu eres aprista facil sabes esto.* Una vez me comentaron que en esa tumba de halla no se encuentran sus restos mortales ? ?? sino que lo enterraron en otro lado :-s??


WTF?????? Antes me kito la vida¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Yo pensaba que todos los del norte eran apristas


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Chocaviento said:


> Yo pensaba que todos los del norte eran apristas


Fácil yo pienso que todos los del sur son nacionalistas - Humalistas......


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

libidito said:


> Fácil yo pienso que todos los del sur son nacionalistas - Humalistas......


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

libidito said:


> Fácil yo pienso que todos los del sur son nacionalistas - Humalistas......


Que buena respuesta! jajaja:lol::lol::lol::cheers:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Espero ver más fotos del cementerio


----------

